# Need advice on my project



## Winters45 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello, i want to build a small cabinet with differents intarsia on it. I post here because i would like advice on the intarsia and not on the cabinet itself. 
So i found the plan of the cabinet for sketchup here: https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?redirect=1&mid=176aa4d39af6fc7f343b57fbcecb3ee&id=176aa4d39af6fc7f343b57fbcecb3ee
And here is a few modification i'd like to make:








I want first to add two opposite horses on the front like this:








And a flower desing like this on top:








I would also like to add some little birds on the sides like this:









So this is basicaly my project, and i would like your advices on it. My main concern is that i don't want to just put random stuff on the cabinet. I would like to have some kind of theme to it, nature for example. But the horse that i showed ar not really horse.. they have wings and are more a mystical creature. So do you think this is a good idea to put them? I really like the way they look and i already made the plan for them, but i'm not sure if they will fit well with the rest. An alternative would be to put regular horses instead, like this:








But i don't like the way they look as much, and i dont think it would be the same if i put two facing each other like the first one.
So what do you think? any suggestion?

Another question i have is: do you think it is too much? It would be 5 intarsia on a small cabinet. I don't think it is but maybe everyone else do, because i dont see project like this very often.

Anyway i'll take any advise, thanks for reading.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You're asking for design advice which is very subjective.

I would just go with the horse on the doors.

Personally, I don't like the wings on the horse and I would leave out the one in the top I think it will make the piece a little to "busy".

You might consider some banding on the top, though.

I wouldn't put anything on the sides.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

you want a theme of nature.
with winged horses that are a more mystical creature.
do mystical creatures exist in nature?
sides dont get seen that much.
intarsia on the top only if its flush with the surface.

i used to go crazy embellishing furniture with details.
it was cool, but too busy for my taste.now if i do it its just a couple details so eyes can focus better.
keep it simple.

imo,make the top with a figured wood, and horses on the doors.

and we like pictures of completed projects.


----------

